# I had a triumph today.



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

On my way to class, i was thinking about what i could do to increase my confidence. Shortly after, i saw this girl that was kinda cute. She had purple hair and was eating an apple. I went up to her and said, "I like your hair". She said thank you. I then made a bad mistake by just walking off. I should have introduced myself and started a conversation. The bad thing is, Thursday is the last chance i will get to see her and i don't even know if she will be in the same place. I am glad about the triumph, but in making a triumph, i ignored the big picture. Was it good that i complimented her on her hair? Is that good to do? And if i happen to see her thursday, what should i say?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just go up and say, "Hey, I forgot to introduce myself the other day." Ask her what her name is and maybe what classes she takes or whatever, just see where the conversation goes. Don't overthink it, just be yourself and be casual.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I have an update. I saw her today sitting and doing math homework. I walked up to her and introduced myself, shook her hand, and she said her name. I told her that i forgot to introduce myself yesterday. At first, it was a little awkward, but then i asked her what math she was in. From there we had a good conversation about math, college, and different professors. The conversation flowed well once i got my nerves together, and i actually got very relaxed, and all of my anxiety melted away. I'm serious, at this rate, i'm not sure how long i will need this place.

After that, this guy came up to her that was in her english class. She said, "hey buddy", and he was standing there. And she kinda introduced me to him by saying, "this is [my name], right?" to him, and i assured her that it was my name. I shook his hand and he told me his name. He was really chill and laid back. I don't think they are an item. Since she called him buddy, it seems like they are only friends. So, we walked together to where we were going, (our classes were on the same hallway), and when we got to where their class was, i said "have a good day", and shook her hand once more. I'm not sure if that was a good move, or if it would seem weird. I wanted to give her a hug, but i'm not sure if we know each other well enough.

She is really cool and really nice, and fun to talk to. I sadly did not take the opportunity to ask for her number though. Friday is the last day i will have to see her, and i really hope she is there again tomorrow. I'm not sure how to tell what she thinks of me, but i hope she likes me. The next time i see her i plan on telling her that i think she is pretty and very intelligent and that i would like to talk to her more. I then plan to ask for her number, and possibly a hug her when we part. Does that sound like a decent plan? What should i do?


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Well done. It must have taken a lot of courage to compliment her hair, then to strike up another conversation on a different day.

Honestly, you're doing things that many of us here just can't imagine doing. So I feel that since my advice isn't based on experience, it could well be wrong. You're probably OK just carrying on trying to meet people your own way, learning what works and what doesn't.

But here's my advice anyway. :b I wouldn't go overboard with the compliments, and I don't think you should try to hug someone you just met. I know this might be the last chance you have to see her, but it just seems kind of inappropriate considering you didn't know her for ages, before she has to leave. Asking for her number seems like a good idea though, or asking for her email. If she wants to keep in touch she can say yes, or if she doesn't she can say no (or just not return your calls, etc.)

I'd also say don't put all your hopes into this one girl becoming your good friend, or more than a friend. Keep trying to make other contacts with your new found social skills.  You're doing great.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

You are doing well. The second handshake was a bit much, but that's okay. It's too soon for the hug, too. Everything else you are doing right. In my opinion it's a good thing not to have asked for a number or anything yet. It makes you seem more like you aren't just desperate to get with her. Don't get too carried away on the compliments either. Just keep doing what your doing. Keep having casual conversations, ask her about her, find more things you have in common. Whenever you are about done talking to her on Friday, say something along these lines, "Hey, I've really enjoyed talking to you these past few days, do you have a (Facebook or Twitter or whatever you kids use these days)? If she gives you her information, smile and tell her you'll get in touch sometime. No handshakes or hugs. Wait a few days at least and then contact her. Continue from there.
You're doing great though, for real. There is no foolproof playbook for this kind of stuff. Just be yourself and let the interaction flow naturally. Last week you did three plates on the bench, this week you're talking to girls. Keep this kind of momentum going in your life.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, but the problem is, how long should i continue to get to know her? What if i keep talking to her, and she thinks i only want to be her friend? Shouldn't i tell her i like her before that happens? Also, the campus that i am at now is not the one i will be at next semester. The community college that i go to has different campuses and the one i go to now does not offer many of the classes i take next semester.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

You should be able to tell pretty quick if she's into you, I always can. When you feel like things are moving in the right direction ask her if she wants to grab something to eat with you or coffee or a movie or whatever. You've got to read the signals.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

But the signals are so hard to read. And what if they are misinterpreted? I may have gotten signals today, but i'm not sure if i'm looking into things too deeply though. She was doing homework at first, but then she put her books in her backpack and stood up to talk. As we were talking, she would ask me questions like if i am going to transfer to a university after two years (a common thing people at community colleges do. 

And at one point she asked me what my major was, and when i told her, she said "cool". She said that with some enthusiasm and it seemed genuine. And one time she kinda made a joke because i told her that my history essay did not do that well, and i said that my teacher told me that the essay had a weak argument. She crossed her arms and said, "your argument is not strong enough". She said this in a humorous tone as if mimicking a teacher. We briefly laughed about it. 

When i told her i did not do well on the paper, she looked as if she truly was sorry that it did not do well. Then she asked me if i was still passing the class. She would always say things to keep the convo going. It seemed as if we had known each other for a long time, even though i had just met her. We talked for close to 15 minutes. I'm not sure if she was just trying to be nice, or if she is just a friendly and outgoing person, but she seemed to enjoy my presence and talking to me. 

When her friend arrived, he was like, we have like 4 minutes till class. But she did not end the conversation. We all three talked a minute about english class. When i started walking towards class, they followed. I don't know if i'm trying to grasp at thin air, but it seems like there may have been some good signals. 

Also, since i told her yesterday that i liked her hair, it seems like a good thing that she was open to talk today, because if she did not like the fact that i complimented her, it seems like she would not have been as responsive to conversation today, to let me know she isn't interested in me. 

Tell me what you think From what's been said, does it sound like she is the least bit interested? I have been thinking about this all day, and it's giving me a headache. 

Thanks


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

From what you have described so far, everything is sounding good. There are people who are just outgoing with everyone or that just don't want to be rude, but this doesn't sound like that. Most of the time you can spot people who are fake like that. Here's what it boils down to at this point. She already knows whether she wants to continue to interact with you, she may not know yet if you are dating material, (although some people say women decide if they are going to sleep with you within like 10 seconds) but she has already formed some kind of opinion most likely. With the little information I have it sounds like a pretty good one, otherwise she would have found a way to get away. Anyway, if she is feeling you and you make a move, you're good, if she's not feeling you then it wasn't going to happen anyway, so you lose nothing by trying. I'm the cautious type myself and I fear rejection, but I'm extremely good at reading people, so I wait for near certainty about a girl liking me to make my move. That has always done well for me. I've only fell into the friend zone once by mistake. Even if this one doesn't pan out for you, you'll gain some experience and knowledge. If you approach this girl you can approach others. Keep me updated though. I'll help however I can.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey man, thanks for the advice. I am going to wait until friday to ask for her number, but I honestly think a hug would be appropriate then, since it is the last day of classes. But then again, if i do as you recommended and not hug her, it would create a good effect. I'm still on the fence on that one. I can't go to sleep now. Well, i couldn't before your last post either. I guess i will stay awake a while and try to remain somewhat calm. I am a little worried that she won't be at the same place at the same time tomorrow. And i'm trying to figure out what time i should leave home to get there the same time. Anyways, have fun getting sleep. I wish i could too.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The hug thing could go either way really, it would just depend on the situation. I just didn't want to see you go in for an awkward hug, you don't want that to happen. I still say hold off though.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a new update. This morning, before going to college, i felt like i should use something to help me be more relaxed because i knew today was important. So, i drank a few cups of coffee and used an e cigarette a few times. I am very new to using nicotine, so when i got there, i was feeling a bit hyper and super relaxed at the same time. I discovered that i needed an ink pen to initial an english paper. I was walking down the hallway and i saw here sitting on this bench.

I went up to her and she was like, "hey, how are you?". She was happy to have seen me, i could tell. I said good and asked her if she had a pen i could use. She said sure, and got me a pen. I sat down beside her and got my binder out to initial the paper, and we were talking about how teachers only want us to use black or blue ink. I glanced at her, and she was starring at me fairly intensively, and i looked away because it made me a bit nervous. That's the only thing i struggled with today. I did not have eye contact as much as i probably should have. She then put a coffee cup with a lid back into her backpack. I asked if she liked coffee, and she said, "i actually prefer tea". Then we discussed what she puts in her tea. I asked her why she did not like coffee, and she asked me if i had even seen bevis and butt head, and i said no, but i've heard of it why? She said that coffee makes her act like them. Then she described how crazy they were. I then said, maybe it's a good thing i've never seen it. We both laughed about that. 

After that, this girl came up and asked her if she had a lighter. To avoid confusion, i will call her Crayola crayons. She did not, and i said to Crayola,"you should use e cigarettes". Then the girl that i was talking to said, "they make me want cigarettes more". Then Crayola left. I asked the girl that i had been talking to if she knew whether nicotine is a stim or depressant. She said that it is a stimulant, but after you get addicted to it, when you use it, it calms you down. When i was talking to her, i felt perfectly calm. Once again it felt like we had known each other forever. Then she was still talking about nicotine, and she was like, "after a while, your body wants the chemicals". And jokingly, i was like, "shhhh. the camera can hear you". She was like, "i was just talking about nicotine", and i told her that using the word chemicals may make people think of other things. She was like, "i know nothing about cocaine, don't worry". We kinda laughed about it. 

After a minute, she said that she had to go to the room we were beside for tutoring. You see, the way the schedules are, you have a certain class mon,wed,fri, and others tues,thurs. So the classes we had today were different. I still was holding her pen. She was like, "you can use it more if you need". I told her i did not need it anymore. And she was like, "are you sure?" I assured her i was, and said thank you. Before she left i asked her if she would be here tomorrow, and she said yes. I said, "okay, i'll see you then", and she smiled and said, "okay, i'll see you". We did not get to talk as long today, and it made me kinda sad. Does it still seem like she may like me? And what should i say/do tomorrow?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Everything sounds good so far. I'd suggest to either build up to asking her to go do something with you by starting out asking her what kind of stuff she likes to do outside of school and go from there to asking her, "Hey, do you want to go to (insert place here) with me sometime?" Or you could go with the, "I've really enjoyed talking to you these past few days, is there a way I can keep in touch with you after school is over?" That makes it easier to make the conversation flow into that stuff rather than just coming out with questions that would seem awkward out of the blue. Most women will even forgive a little awkwardness here and there, they're used to it and as long as you don't say anything too outlandish you'll be good. It already seems like this chick is into you at least a little by what you said. You're doing good with just having natural conversations with her, I think where a lot of inexperienced people mess up is going in trying so hard to impress and having some kind of rehearsed playbook in their mind and it comes of as forced and unnatural. Mostly just talk and see where it leads. It's just like you said, you start feeling relaxed and like it's the most natural feeling in the world. That is exactly how it should be and women pick up on that.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

But if she agrees that she wants to see me outside of college, and gives me her number, wouldn't that mean she would most likely be okay with a hug? I am trying to think of what to say, and i know you are right about letting things happen naturally, but i'm trying to find some outline of what to say. Could i say, "would you like to see each other outside college sometime?". Or do i need to be specific and say, "would you like to go to (insert place) sometime?". I am a bit scared of doing this, and i just want to make sure i say the right thing.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

You don't have to decide on a specific place now. It would be okay just to ask her if she would like to do something sometime. "Would you like to see each other outside of college sometime?" sounds a little odd to my ears. Just start talking about stuff you guys like to do outside of school and get to smiling and laughing together and just say "Hey, do you want to go out and do something sometime?" or some variation of that that you feel comfortable saying. When she says yes, ask how you can get in touch. Exchange info. If you are really bent on this hug thing and it feels right in the moment when you are about to part ways, give her your best smile and open your arms and say, "Can I get a hug?" It's really a judgment call on your part. It's something I can't know since I'm not there. I think you're going to be alright though. At this point she has almost surely decided if she wants to continue this or not, and like I said women will put up with a certain amount of awkwardness from guys. They expect some amount of it and if they already like you then all the better for you. Just keep doing what you're doing and when the time is right come out with the question like it's the most normal thing in the world.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, i think i can handle it. But if i say "hey, do you want to go out and do something sometime?", she will know that i like her right? And she will know i don't just want to be friends? I'll be glad when tomorrow comes and i can stop playing out future events in my mind. My appetite has been gone today, and i have had to almost force myself to eat 900 cals. I'm sure glad i am cutting, but i should be eating around 2000. And, do coffee places have tea? I would like to ask her if she'd like to get coffee sometime, but she said she likes tea. Another thing, is that your kitten? It is cute. I like long hair cats, but have never had one. One of my cats had a liter around 12 weeks ago. 4 super cute kittens. We haven't found any homes yet. And this is that cat's 5th liter.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

She will probably be able to tell. I'd save telling her you like her for when you're out together having fun and you share a moment and then just come out and say it. That's what I would do. Don't quit eating and start losing your gains, that would suck. I missed a couple of days this week because I wasn't feeling good. I'm really wanting to hit 405 on deadlift before the year is over. I got 375 for 3 today. I'm going to wait until the end of the year and I'm just going to warm up and try it. I think I'll be able to get it though. But yeah, that is a cat I used to have. His name was Valentine. He died a few years ago, but I recently found some pictures and I thought that one was one of the cutest cat pictures I have ever seen, so I made it my avatar. I just have one outside cat right now.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

375X3 is 405 easy. I'd say give it a shot soon.

But do coffee places have tea also?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I worked at a coffee shop once for like a month and I really don't remember if it did or not. It was a small one though. I'd think most places would, even McDonalds has tea. You could always scout out some places in advance.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

But for tomorrow, even though i don't know the exact place yet, asking her if she would like to get some tea/coffee with me sometime be decent? Should i say tea, or coffee? Or does it really even matter yet? Sorry for all of the questions. I really appreciate your help though, as i don't think things would have went as well as they have without it.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Now you're just overthinking things. Just talk to her about stuff she likes to do outside of school and something even better might come up. Just look for any opportunities that present themselves, if not asking to grab a cup of tea or coffee or dinner or a movie or whatever is fine. If she likes you she will most likely be up for about anything. If she asked you to go someplace, wouldn't you want to go regardless of where it was? It's hard to imagine, but that stuff does work both ways. If she likes you already she'll give you a few freebies on saying the wrong things, but still try not to.

I remember this time I got back with one of my ex's for the third time and we were having this really great evening and she straight up said, "Jake, please don't say anything too stupid tonight because I'm really liking the way I feel about you right now."

Anyway though, don't get to hung up on what to say or ask at this point. Find out stuff she likes to do, if something better comes up, ask her to do that, if not, just go with one of the other options. I really hope this one works out for you, it seems to be going pretty well. Even if it doesn't work out you will be getting valuable real life experience and you can do this again with someone else. It's no problem with the questions either, I'm glad to help out. You seem like you're alright dcaffeine. Go out there and make us proud tomorrow.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I will give it everything i've got. Now i must get some sleep so that the caffeine+nicotine stack will have a better effect.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Alright, let me know how it goes tomorrow. Don't get too hooked on the nicotine, it constricts blood vessels, which is bad for your gains. Good luck!


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is awesome. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I have an update. I woke up this morning. I felt great about what i was going to do today. I got ready for class, and before leaving had two cups of coffee and 2 inhales of an e cigarette. I was feeling confident and great. I got to the college, and noticed that i was a bit early so i stayed in the car a few more minutes. As i walked into the college, my mind was clear, and i did not try to rehearse anything. I knew that as soon as i saw her, things would fall into place.

I walked to the place that i normally see her, but she was not there. I knew i may have been a few minutes early, so i wandered around, just BSing until she arrived. I found a few acquaintances that i went to high school with. They were talking beside the free popcorn area. I figured i would kill a few minutes and talk with them. We talked a few minutes, and i was cutting jokes, and saying some pretty crazy stuff. After talking to them a while, i decided to look again to see if she was there yet. She was not in the area that i first met her, so i continued to walk down the hallway to the bench that i saw her at yesterday. She was not there either. I knew where her english class was from wednesday, and i knew she had it the same time as my class.

I went upstairs because that is where the class is. I did not see her at first, but upon coming closer to the class, i saw her. She said hi, and was holding a small poster board. I asked her what it was. She said that it was a graphic representation of a book or something like that. I looked at it, and asked if she drew it. She said, "maybe, unless my daughter drew it". I thought it was some kind of joke. Then she said, "she is talented at drawing". I said, "Could she have drawn that?" She said, "not now, she's only seven, but maybe when she is like 12". I said, "but you said she was really talented". She said, "yeah, it's the mommy in me". I was taken back by the previous conversation, and was just standing there. Then she said, "see you soon", and walked to her class. I did not say anything, and walked to class.

I did not know how old she was, but i am estimating mid 20's. I thought she was only a year or two older than me, but she is not. I know that i could not date her. I mean, she is probably single, but we are at two very different points in life. It would be strange if i dated her, and met her kid. And my parents would totally not like the idea either. 

It is really depressing to know this. I would have been okay with either her accepting or rejecting me, but since neither of them could really happen, it makes it worse. She was so fun to talk to and be around. When i talked to her, compared to the girls in highschool, she just seemed so much more sincere. It felt like there was a lot to her, and that she was multi-dimensional compared to any girl i have met previously. I thought that we really connected a bit. I'm not sure what she thought of me either. I'm not sure if she really may have liked me, or just was acting as a mother figure since our age difference. 

This hurts a lot, and i know i shouldn't be, but i was and am emotionally invested in her. I honestly pictured her and i dating, and it stings bad that we can't. I don't know if she would have wanted to either. I feel like crying, but i am not sure if it would help things or not. I know that this was a learning experience, and that it helped me increase my confidence, but the way it turned out really sucks.


----------



## darkalice (Nov 21, 2013)

I think that is was the perfect thing to say..as a girl with social anxiety I know thats its been damn near impossible for me to compliment a member of the opposite sex..definetly follow up with her though..good luck!!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

That does suck. I understand how you feel being your age though. I've dated some women with kids and I'm not real fond of it either. Not having any myself or even really wanting any it does put them in a really different place in life. It's a minor setback, at least you know you are capable of going through with it. You can do this again. If you ever see her again you could still give it a shot though, unless the kid thing is just something you couldn't deal with. If not, just get back up and try again the next time an opportunity presents itself.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

At first, the whole kid thing sounded very weird, but now i realize that it may be because i am just out of highschool, so i'm not really used to people i go to school with having kids yet. I think i overreacted to it. I now deeply regret not going through with asking her. I think it will be a long time before i get back up. I can't think of wanting to be with anyone but her. I am constantly having to keep myself from crying. If not, i would be crying my eyes out. I have pretty much laid in bed all day since i have been back. I am scared that my parents will get worried about me and ask whats wrong. I don't want to tell them. And when i get up, i feel like crying even more.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think it's safe to say that you don't know her well enough to say she is the only one for you. I know how it seems, trust me. I have a huge tattoo of my first fiancé's name. I haven't seen her in ten years and I don't care if I ever do now, but I was about your age when I got the tattoo. Sorry I took so long to reply, but I'm cooking my chicken for the next three days and I attempted it in a skillet tonight and it's not going well so far. Anyway, I also think a lot of this feeling so bad is you beating yourself up over not going through with. If you really don't think you could deal with a kid, don't convince yourself you can now just to punish yourself. Or if you really think you could deal with it you know for next time. You are going to be alright. You did what 95% of the guys on this site are afraid to do and you did it pretty well. You got a random girl to be interested in you, so you know it's possible and you know you are someone a girl could be interested in. You might even be able to run into this girl again, you never know.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance. I guess it will just take a while for me to get over it. Sorry to hear about the chicken. Lifting may ease the pain a bit. I. Have squat tomorrow. And the good news is, we have finals next week. Our finals might be at different times or days, but there is a chance i will see her. A small chance though. If i do see her, i will not hesitate to ask her out.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It can't hurt to try, you might find dating a girl with a kid doesn't bother you. If the kid was cool it wouldn't be bad. 
I'm doing legs tomorrow myself. My schedule is off because I was sick earlier this week and I missed two days and I had to skip cardio and abs day and I'm doing legs tomorrow instead of arms. 
I actually had something funny happen to me at the gym today. I was over on the side of the gym with the weights and I saw this girl come in and get on the treadmill. I didn't think much about it and then when I was getting my coat on to leave I was walking by the treadmill to go to the door and I look up and it's this girl I went to school with and my best friend dated before he died in a car accident. I hadn't seen her since around the time of the funeral in 2003. She jumps off the treadmill and runs up and hugs me. I say I'll walk with her for awhile. We ended up talking for like thirty minutes. It was nice and I guess people still hug. 
Also, I know from seeing one of your other posts that you are in the same general area of the country as I am. Is it snowing really bad where you are? It's crazy here. When I went to the gym earlier there was almost nobody on the roads and everybody else at the gym was driving trucks except me, I drive a car. I'm still going tomorrow though and if I get stuck I'll be jogging and getting that cardio after all because I don't have a cell phone.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, that's great to hear. Sorry to hear about your friend though. 30 minutes? I don't think i have ever had a conversation that long. Those things must be really easy for you. So you and her are going to start dating now? At least you got a hug today. Why did you think people don't hug anymore? I live in Tennessee, and we have been getting a ton of rain. I am going to start doing some cardio. Mainly to lower my resting heart rate. I always seem to be nervous or anxious or excited about something, so my heart rate is higher than it should be. I guess you could say i am a minimalist when it comes to assistance work. I never really do direct ab work, i just let squat and deadlift work my abs. I currently do 5/3/1 by Jim Wendler. I have been doing that off and on for one year now. I am also starting to experiment with low rep assistance work since i am on a cut. My thoughts are that since i am not going to be actually gaining muscle, there is no use wasting energy obliterating them because they aren't going to grow. I am going to try to train my CNS hard though. We should about talk lifting sometime.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

No, I'm not going to start dating her. I'm not even looking for a girlfriend. I'm not in any position to have one really, I'm almost 30 living at home with no money and no job. Things aren't easy for me, I have no problem talking to anyone as long as I'm somewhere I'm comfortable and It's not crowded. I can't be in a big store or a classroom without about having a panic attack though. I guess we all have anxiety about different things. I didn't think people didn't give hugs anymore, I'd just forgot how easy it was. I've really isolated myself away from the world for a long time now. It was nice seeing that girl though, we used to all be friends and hang out back when we were kids. She went to school and has a good job as a teacher now, so I kind of felt like a loser that I haven't done anything with myself. That's another one of the reasons for my anxiety now that I'm older, I feel like a loser. I hate that part of talking to people about what we've been up to over the years, I won't lie because I'm an honest person and it sucks to have nothing to show for yourself at my age. I use it for motivation in the gym though. I am going to succeed in getting into amazing shape and at least I'll have that.
But yeah, we should discuss lifting sometime, just message me anytime. When I was doing my cut a few months ago I just did full body workouts three times a week with the idea of just trying to maintain muscle and then cardio three days, a combination of HIIT and LISS and I had one day off. I cycled my calories to where I had more calories and carbs on lifting days and then less on cardio days and my off day. It worked pretty well, I did lose some strength, but when I started eating more calories it all came back and then some within eight weeks.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, i did not know what you meant by you were going to walk with her a while. That's kind of the way i look at things sometime as far as having something to show for my life. I've always got lifting. Well, i guess i will try not to derail this thread too bad, so i will just pm you the rest of what i have to say about lifting. I will use this thread whenever an update or a new triumph occurs. I feel special to have my own continuous triumph thread.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

sorry again, i actually misread the whole "walk a while" part. I originally did not know that's what you said at the time.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, that wasn't how I expected things to end up. Sorry that it didn't turn out too well, but I would try to be happy with what you accomplished. Sounds like you did great overall, but just got unlucky with the situation...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's great man. You got guts. I couldn't talk to anyone.


----------

